# Transferring cell phone recordings elsewhere



## Jolu (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello,

I have a very basic cell phone, Samsung Entro. It has the capability of recording cell phone conversations. I am wondering how I can transfer cell phone conversations that I have recorded from the cell phone to another place, like my PC, etc. I attempted to send it to my email program Outlook Express in my Windows Vista PC, but once there, the file wouldn't open. It came across using file extension .evr, which I understand can be opened with Real Player, but when I clicked on the link to open it, I got a message saying the address wasn't valid. 

Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------

